
Trump Administration Won’t Withdraw from Paris Climate Deal - sethbannon
https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-administration-wont-withdraw-from-paris-climate-deal-1505593922?tesla=y&mod=e2tw
======
runesoerensen
Not that it really means anything but: _" Our position on the Paris agreement
has not changed. @POTUS has been clear, US withdrawing unless we get pro-
America terms."_

[https://twitter.com/PressSec/status/909168166751883266](https://twitter.com/PressSec/status/909168166751883266)

